# Sam - Border Collie



## glenm (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,
This is Sam, our new Border Collie puppy
Glen


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

A tri border my favourite... he is lovely.. what a beautiful picture number 2 is especially, what a gentle expression!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

aw, he is a stunning little fella.
michelle x


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow : Sam is soooooooooo gorgeous :001_wub: my heart is melting - makes me want to get another one.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome. Sam is such a cutie, looking forward to seeing pics of him growing up!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awwwww , he's just scrumptious :001_wub:

repeat to self , I do NOT want another BC , I do NOT want another BC :hand:


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

oh my!! gorgeous puppy! :001_wub:


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Love your pics. Second is my favourite


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Sam is stunning!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Gorgeous puppy and quality pics too.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow....what a gorgeous wee soul he is :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## glenm (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for all your kind comments.

We think Sam is a very 'pretty' puppy, but then we are biased!

He's growing fast, so there will be some updated photos soon

Glen

--------------------------
http://www.flickr.com/photos/glenmcevoy


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning pics of such a handsome boy....


----------

